
Done? - nate
https://m.signalvnoise.com/done-15c1d35d31c0
======
Powerofmene
I think Nathan makes a very good point. There are some people who are still on
the rise w creativity and personal/professional growth. As a result of our own
biases we focus so much attention on age over product (or product potential).
This is unfortunate because we deny them an opportunity to shine and the world
access to new, inventive options.

